# Despised Icon drummer gets pissed and breaks a window with a stick!



## auxioluck (May 6, 2008)

It gets funnier every time!!


----------



## Dwellingers (May 6, 2008)

Sick. He has a kind of stiff technique? Cool Drumming Thou...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 6, 2008)

Heh.

Good drummer, however. Holy shit.


----------



## telecaster90 (May 6, 2008)

That dude has some chops 

He has weird technique, though. Maybe I'm just used to playing strictly from the wrist from being on drum lines, but it seemed to me like he was using his fingers and was choking way up on the stick.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 6, 2008)

The look on his face is glorious.


----------



## newamerikangospel (May 6, 2008)

The look on his face is a mixture of a 5 year old that did something wrong and was just waiting for his parents to find out, and a "Im rick james bitch!!"

And its funny how someone who would be told he has poor technique by most clinician drummers is tearing it up. Proof that good technique just makes things easier, but you can still kick balls if you practice no matter what your technique is. I do bet he has alot of tendonitis bouts though.


----------



## auxioluck (May 6, 2008)

Yeah, his technique is very stiff, and it almost looks like he just muscles his way through blasts, but you know, he is almost as fast as Flo Mounier (if you haven't heard The Ills of Modern Man, yeah....go listen to it at least.) And he and Flo have completely opposite techniques. But way cool drummer. Awkward technique, but consistent sound.


----------



## JBroll (May 6, 2008)

He is chargin his fuckin lazors the whole way through... I don't know if he seems stiff or shocked that his arms are doing all that they're doing so well.

Jeff


----------



## Ishan (May 7, 2008)

The look on his face  priceless! I guess we are all humans after all


----------



## Zak1233 (May 7, 2008)

he's been practicing throwing kunai obviously lols


----------



## OrsusMetal (May 7, 2008)

Haha, agreed, that was a priceless look on his face!


----------



## Groff (May 7, 2008)

How he can move almost 6 feet from hi-hat to the far right hand side cymbal, and have his body barely move, and do it THAT fast is totally beyond my comprehension


----------



## Desecrated (May 7, 2008)

Zak1233 said:


> he's been practicing throwing kunai obviously lols



Both drummer and ninja, excellent,


----------



## Zak1233 (May 7, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Both drummer and ninja, excellent,


you cant get any better than that


----------



## blackout (May 12, 2008)

I love this video, he is a sick drummer, even if he is a bit robotic. Very tight. Watch his cover of Churning the Maelstrom by nile, pure brutality


----------



## Uber Mega (May 13, 2008)

Haha awesome!

BTW, he breaks a light, not a window, funny shit nonetheless!


----------



## Codyyy (May 13, 2008)

He just looks fucking brutal the whole time. Then, as soon as he breaks it, he reminds me of every little kid I've ever seen break a window. It's the classic "oh shit, my mom is gonna kill me when she gets home" look. 

I must say though, I've gotten momentarily pissed like that a few times when trying to sing and my voice cracks or something... all I can say is, initially, it is very satisfying when you see and hear that you've broken something, and almost makes you angrier when there is no damage. That's before you slip back into reality and realize what you've broken...


----------



## _detox (May 13, 2008)

It hurts me to watch him play drums..  so stiff, but hey if he can do that time warp thing that he does to get from the cymbals on the other side of his kit without moving, more power to him. 


..actually less power.


----------



## Anthony (May 14, 2008)

Zak1233 said:


> you cant get any better than that



Guitar Viking?


----------



## Coryd (May 16, 2008)

Haha!!!!

Thats hilarious!! He is a good drummer tho.


----------



## Shawn (May 17, 2008)

He's badass. Despiced Icon is awesome. I really want to see them live actually.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 17, 2008)

The style of his drumming did absolutely nothing for me, but it was cool watching him shuriken the stick into a window. Very stiff looking, up right arm in particular looks very tense, as do his shoulders. Obviously doesnt affect his playing but I bet he gets bloody tired on long gigs and probably gets tendonitous after a tour!


----------



## neroceasar (May 20, 2008)

in the arms of perdition is such a good song! and agreed he is a stiff drummer, but it looks like if those drums where your head there would be nothing but mush left.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (May 20, 2008)

sick!!

I love it when he starts blasting the shit out of the poor little splash cymbal!


----------



## Nick (May 20, 2008)

the guy is a total machine and the drumming on the ills of modern man is outstanding 

pity the rest of the band are fairly mediocre.


----------



## Baphomet_Reich (May 20, 2008)

Shawn said:


> He's badass. Despiced Icon is awesome. I really want to see them live actually.



Theyre amazing live, saw them last August


----------

